# cant upload avatar



## the wul (Dec 17, 2004)

got my image on my desk top(jpeg) fill size is small enough. I hit browse and click on the image then submit. the page refreshes but no currect image is shown and when i post there is no image either 

help please


----------



## the wul (Dec 17, 2004)

> fill size


sorry file size  
not doing too well am i :?:


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

This may help.... common problem :?

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... ght=avatar


----------

